# I'm hunting for the first time on Saturday!



## poiuytrewq (1 December 2016)

Bit nervous! 
My daughter hunts fairly regularly with another hunt which was close to where we lived and she had a Saturday job on a family hunt/event yard but we moved about 18 months ago and she's been a few times with our new local, always alone as I've never had a suitable horse and didn't really ride much anyway. 
Now I have a horse who has hunted and is apparently perfect to hunt. The meet is about 10 minutes hack away and they are coming over our farm so it's an area I know if I need to escape home! 
Think I'm all sorted. I've borrowed a proper jacket as it's freezing and my tweed is thin. 
Bit worried about all the etiquette and remembering it all whilst cr**ping myself! 
Wish me luck


----------



## PorkChop (1 December 2016)

Whoop Whoop 

Hope you have the best time, I miss it so much.

Layer up, because there is nothing worse than standing around and feeling cold - though hopefully you will keep on the move.  Pick someone that looks like they know what they are doing and follow them!

Don't overtake the fieldmaster and remember to say Good Night no matter what time you leave


----------



## ponyparty (1 December 2016)

Woooo enjoy! I went for the first time last season, I haven't got my own horse and can't really afford to do it often but OMG it was one of the best days of my life! Have a lovely time, I'm slightly jel


----------



## Orangehorse (1 December 2016)

Maybe tell someone that it is your first time, and hopefully they will look out for you and tell you what is going on.


----------



## Meredith (1 December 2016)

Introduce yourself to who ever is nearest and ask if they know someone who would be willing to show you the ropes. I know lots of riders go hunting for the thrill but in my experience there are always some who take it at a gentler pace and are ready to help. 
Edited to add,.   not that the thrill seekers wouldn't help but they may have jumped galloped and gone!


----------



## poiuytrewq (1 December 2016)

I will be with my daughter... we kind of seem to have swapped roles somewhere along the line and she will look after me  
We also kind of know the master because my husband go's round unlocking gates on the farm so they are nice to us!! 
In fact that's partly also why I'm going,  I've been invited by him several times and now I have a horse it's rude to keep refusing! 
I fully intend to be quite leisurely about it! 
I am looking forward to it... I think!


----------



## leflynn (1 December 2016)

Ooh lucky thing I am sure you'll have fun, I'm still a relative newbie but always feel welcomed by our local hunt and I am sure your daughter will keep you right too


----------



## Countryman (1 December 2016)

How exciting. I hope you have a fantastic day - do post about how it goes!


----------



## Meredith (1 December 2016)

poiuytrewq said:



			I will be with my daughter... we kind of seem to have swapped roles somewhere along the line and she will look after me  
We also kind of know the master because my husband go's round unlocking gates on the farm so they are nice to us!! 
In fact that's partly also why I'm going,  I've been invited by him several times and now I have a horse it's rude to keep refusing! 
I fully intend to be quite leisurely about it! 
I am looking forward to it... I think!
		
Click to expand...

OK have a great time.


----------



## Fiona (1 December 2016)

Good luck OP....

It's my 5yo son's first time  this Saturday too.  

Fiona


----------



## poiuytrewq (2 December 2016)

Fiona said:



			Good luck OP....

It's my 5yo son's first time  this Saturday too.  

Fiona
		
Click to expand...

Oh lovely! Hope he has a great day too and thankyou! 

(Bet your first time photos will be cuter than mine &#128521; )


----------



## Fiona (2 December 2016)

poiuytrewq said:



			Oh lovely! Hope he has a great day too and thankyou! 

(Bet your first time photos will be cuter than mine &#128521; )
		
Click to expand...

Ohh you never know..  

Fiona


----------



## poiuytrewq (4 December 2016)

So... I loved it! Turns out my horse is virtually a saint!
He wouldn't stand at the meet so I just got out the way a bit and kept him moving in circles etc. 
The people were nice, the secretary commented I looked nervous so I told him it was my first time and he told me if I had any problems to find him and we would head off alone for a while to settle the horse which was kind. (Although I'd not have found him again!!) 
Horse got very slightly excited a few times during big canters but didn't really even pull and I found if I pulled over to the side I could stand and let large numbers gallop past which I was really pleased with him for! 
I found it pretty exhausting! I've only really been back into riding a few months and it was a big step up from my hacks! 
Unfortunately whilst cantering up a headland thinking how much fun it was someone jumped a gap in the hedge into us resulting in me falling off and loosing my horse... who was caught by my daughter who went off like a demon after him (her only bit of excitement &#128514 and returned to me by a lovely guy sadly minus one front shoe.  
He has typical TB feet and I wasn't going to risk wrecking them so hopped back on til we got to the road and phoned o/h for rescue!
So although I'm a bit sore today and he's shoeless with slightly puffy legs (fingers x'd they walk down today) we had the best time and the people I met were all very nice. 

Big up the VWH!!!


----------



## PorkChop (4 December 2016)

So glad you enjoyed it 

Hopefully you will take the plunge and get out for a few more days, lucky you having a sensible hunter


----------



## Meredith (4 December 2016)

Glad you enjoyed it. Hope you and horse OK very soon.


----------



## poiuytrewq (4 December 2016)

Thankyou! 
I'm sure the aching will ease and I'm about to pop out to the field and see if the swelling has gone down. I was in two minds this morning what to do with him but he's quite routing orientated and I think would have got really stroppy inside whereas I also know he won't tear round outside so hopefully made the right call. 
He's done tendons in the past which scares me a little but it was a long long time ago and he's hunted a fair few times since with his old owner. I was also careful about the ground (hence finding out I could say no let the rest of them gallop but your walking this bit!!)


----------



## Bernster (5 December 2016)

Oh fab, so glad it was ok but a shame it didn't all go quite to plan.  Hope you're not too achy today and hope it hasn't put you off!


----------



## poiuytrewq (6 December 2016)

Bernster said:



			Oh fab, so glad it was ok but a shame it didn't all go quite to plan.  Hope you're not too achy today and hope it hasn't put you off!
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely not put me off at all, In fact it kind of did me good as ive fallen 3 times in the past 15 years and all were nasty and confidence knockers so a fall that i got up from and back on has done the world of good in a weird way, more so because it was totally not my horses fault and if anything he really saved me from a proper nasty accident (ie- not doing whatever he did and the horse jumping onto us!) 

I cant afford to go regularly and actually work weekends to keep my horses which is a pain!


----------



## Lanky Loll (6 December 2016)

Glad to hear you had a good time, they're generally a friendly bunch


----------



## poiuytrewq (6 December 2016)

Lanky Loll said:



			Glad to hear you had a good time, they're generally a friendly bunch 

Click to expand...

Do you ride with them? I see your in the right kind of area!


----------



## Lanky Loll (6 December 2016)

I did for years but haven't for a while due to lack of a suitable horse but know many of those that do and am always at Boxing Day albeit on foot  If the Sec that day was a certain farrier then you would have been in good hands


----------

